# ANY ONE KNOW ANY VW TUNNER SHOPS IN ILLINOIS ? PLEASE



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

I WAS WONDERING IF YOU GUYS CAN HELP ME FIND SOME TUNNER SHOPS FOR VW'S THAT ARE CLOSE TO CHICAGO OR IN CHICAGO THANX, 
ANDREY


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: ANY ONE KNOW ANY VW TUNNER SHOPS IN ILLINOIS ? PLEASE (VWPassatW8_UA)*

dubwerks.com


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

http://www.mobileoneinc.com
Glenview,IL


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (chois)*

http://www.SBEmotorsports.com
Lake in the Hills , IL


----------

